

Ask HN: What is the secret sauce for voting on HN? - cjwake

Interested to hear perspective on how HN differs from digg in its approach to voting &#38; the crowd choice for what is hot v. what is not.
======
cjwake
Apparently I did not hit on it here, b/c this has been up for 6hrs w/o a
single comment, vote or even a spit wad...

